# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Σκέφτομαι να πάρω κοκατίλ

## Anastasiatrela

Γειά σε όλους, με λένε Νάνσυ και μόλις έγινα και εγώ μέλος του club. Σεύτομαι να πάρω ενα κοκατιλάκι και χρειάζομαι μερικές συμβουλές.Κατ'αρχάς τι ηλικία να το πάρω??? έχω δει μερικα αλλα είναι απο ενός έτους και πάνω. Μετά, να πάρω αρσενικό ή θυλικό και ποιό απο τα δύο φύλα εκπαιδέυεται πιό ευκολα???,
Είναι σχετίκα ήσυχα ή θα φωνάζουν οι γονείς μου??? και τέλος πώς θα το κάνω να με συμπαθήσει πιο πολυ απο τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της οικογένειας???. Σας παρακαλώ απαντήστε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείτε. :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας !!! Διάβασε τα παρακάτω θέματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν αρκετά

*Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω παπαγάλο. Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω;**Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο*

----------


## mitsman

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*

----------

